# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Jellybean update > access to the software update service is provided to users in the

## philinux

Keep getting this error.

access to the software update service is provided to users in the order in which they request it. try later

Anyone else in the same boat. This is O2 in the UK.

----------


## fatality_uk

Just tried update from my S2 4.1.1. on O2 and it connects to the servers ok!

----------


## philinux

> Just tried update from my S2 4.1.1. on O2 and it connects to the servers ok!


I'm still on 4.0.4

It tried to update the other day but wifi not avbl. Now I get the error

(Galaxy S3)

----------


## philinux

After getting fed up with the error message and failing to update OTA I went the Kies route.

Took 20 mins to install kies software. Yawn. And another hour to update the phone. Big yawn.

But hey I'm now running Jellybean 4.1.1 all worky fine.

----------


## philinux

Well after a days usage I have to say 4.1.1 is a major improvement.

----------


## AllRadioisDead

I really don't know how people have the patience to put up with manufacturer firmware.

----------


## philinux

> I really don't know how people have the patience to put up with manufacturer firmware.


Simple for me. The phone is under warranty and I cant be bothered rooting it.

----------


## leon.vitanos

> Simple for me. The phone is under warranty and I cant be bothered rooting it.


you can always unroot the phone.. oops warranty is back  :Smile: 

Here owner of HTC Desire HD, have sent it 2 times to HTC unrooted and downgraded. Both times they fixed my problem without saying "you have rooted the phone so warranty is lost"  :Guitar:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

My patience is running thin, had already rooted my S3 and was contemplating a custom ROM, then the Polish JB update dropped and I flashed back the official ICS ROM so I could do the "easier" and "safer" upgrade to JB.

I am still waiting... grrrr... (me thinks when I am off again I should investigate going Omega Rom or one of those).


404

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

_Thread moved to Mobile Technology Discussions._

(First time I have moved anything here... but as far as I understand this section this thread should be here, right?!  :Razz: )


404

----------


## Sableyes

> I really don't know how people have the patience to put up with manufacturer firmware.


To be fair too manufacturers, if the current OS on the device works, the majority of general mobile users are happy, the minority are unhappy. If they update the firmware and something breaks, everyone is unhappy. I imagine if I was in their shoes I would leave working things alone  :Smile:

----------


## philinux

> To be fair too manufacturers, if the current OS on the device works, the majority of general mobile users are happy, the minority are unhappy. If they update the firmware and something breaks, everyone is unhappy. I imagine if I was in their shoes I would leave working things alone



My sentiment too. If it ain't broke.....

----------

